# just allocated a social house am i entitled to get money to help furnish it



## korkie (3 Nov 2009)

just been allocated a social house from the council as i lost my job and our house was repossessed. are we entitled to money from community welfare officer to help us furnish it as we have no money


----------



## gipimann (3 Nov 2009)

You can make an application for assistance, however it's not an entitlement, each case is dealt with individually.


----------



## legend (3 Nov 2009)

where has all your furniture gone from your previous house.........?????????/


----------



## JoeB (3 Nov 2009)

Try to get free furniture from sites like Gumtree,.. there's a few others (jumbletown I think).

You could try the St Vincent De Paul.


----------



## Mauri (4 Nov 2009)

korkie said:


> just been allocated a social house from the council as i lost my job and our house was repossessed. are we entitled to money from community welfare officer to help us furnish it as we have no money




Very sorry to hear of the loss of your job and home. It must be a very stressful time for you.

I know of a young couple who never worked or did they want to, who were allocated a local authority house last year. They have four children. The council cleaned out the house (it was in a bad way) painted and decorated it. They then went to community welfare and were provided with new cooker, new washing machine, and new fridge freezer.

As previous poster said if you don't want to go down this road log on to www.dublinwaste.ie and click on free trade. It never ceases to amaze me the variety and seemingly good quality of furniture and other items on there. Also I'm sure Vincent de Paul would be willing to help. I know sometimes for some people who fall on hard times through no fault of their own find it difficult to turn to them.  Remember they are there to help not to judge.

I wish you the best of luck

M


----------



## User16 (11 Nov 2009)

*Re:*

When i got a council house in 2005 i got €1,500 to furnish it. Dunno about your particular circumstances.. Comm Welfare Officer gives it to you..

Good Luck


----------



## DeclanP (12 Nov 2009)

Any wonder the Government want to cut a billion from social wefare?


----------



## Lou34 (12 Nov 2009)

DeclanP said:


> Any wonder the Government want to cut a billion from social wefare?


 
OP has asked for constructive advice not off the cuff irrelevant remarks....perhaps it is wiser to try and understand a person's individual situation and misfortune before passing judgment...


----------



## noel_k (12 Nov 2009)

declanp said:


> any wonder the government want to cut a billion from social wefare?


 
+1


----------



## Just Me (14 Nov 2009)

noel_k said:


> +1


 
+2


----------



## donee (14 Nov 2009)

DeclanP said:


> Any wonder the Government want to cut a billion from social wefare?


 can you explain what you mean by that. i agree with Lou34 i dont thinkyou can make a statement like that without knowing the OP circumstances. as for the other two op's +1 and +2, eh to what?


----------

